# New PC build. (solved)



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm looking to replace my 5-6 year old PC so building from scratch. My budget is about $1200 though I can go over ( hopefully not too much ) . Mainly using the PC for gaming. I don't do any streaming or hardly any video recording, and not looking at overclocking or anything like that.

Motherboard: ASUS Prime B550M-A WiFi ( Amazon.com: ASUS Prime B550M-A WiFi AMD AM4 (3rd Gen Ryzen Micro ATX Motherboard (PCIe 4.0, WiFi 6, ECC Memory, 1Gb LAN, HDMI 2.1/D-Sub, [email protected], Addressable Gen 2 RGB Header and Aura Sync): Computers & Accessories ) $149.99

OR

MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON MAX WIFI ( MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON MAX WIFI AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com ) $159.99

CPU: AMD RYZEN 5 3600 6-Core 3.6 GHz ( AMD RYZEN 5 3600 6-Core 3.6 GHz (4.2 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W 100-100000031BOX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com ) $159.99

GPU: MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT ( MSI Radeon RX 5600 XT DirectX 12 RX 5600 XT MECH OCBV Video Card - Newegg.com ) $269.99

RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB ( G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-16GVGB - Newegg.com ) $59.99

PSU: CORSAIR CX-M Series CX650M 650W ( CORSAIR CX-M Series CX650M 650W 80 PLUS BRONZE Haswell Ready ATX12V & EPS12V Semi-Modular Power Supply CP-9020103-NA - Newegg.com ) $94.99

CASE: Fractal Design Meshify C Black ATX ( Fractal Design Meshify C Black ATX High-Airflow Compact Dark Tint Tempered Glass Window Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com ) $89.99

OR 

DIYPC Vanguard-V6-RGB Black Dual USB3.0 Steel ( Are you a human? )

HDD: WD Black 2TB ( WD Black 2TB Performance Desktop Hard Disk Drive - 7200 RPM SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch - WD2003FZEX - Newegg.com ) $119

SSD: Will add later once funds build back up.

OS: Windows 10 $139

TOTAL: $1083 plus shipping and tax

Any issues with these parts working together or are any other recommendations here? Any assistance will be appreciated. Let me know if there is any other information you will be needing. Thanks in advance.

EDIT: By the way, I don't care about RGB and don't need it. I only care about performance. If I can, I'll just turn RGB off.

EDIT: Also I DO want a motherboard that has Wifi, as I'm still living in a house partially destroyed by Hurricane Michael and don't have all bedrooms available. If I can't use a WIFI motherboard, I'd at least like for a WIFI card to work.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

TSF Recommended Builds 2020


Custom 2020 Recommended Components Intel and Amd Builds Read Here First Here at Tech Support Forum we have a large group of experienced and inexperienced users, most of whom believe the absolute best value in desktops comes from a custom build. Anyone who has built one must...




www.techsupportforum.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Everything I see looks fine it's just 2 issues I see. If that board is being shipped from China you could wait 3 months for it as the pandemic has thoroughly ruined shipping estimates and I would only take a board that is nearby for shipping.
I live in Pa and it took me over 2 weeks to get a board from Newegg in Ca which I will never do again until this is over. My other issue is Corsair psus which used to be excellent but not for many years as they are coasting on old reputation. Please pick from Seasonic or EVGa ( 550 watts or over), Antec Neo Eco or True Power New or HCGM.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This series was the best, but suddenly, not, as you see: .Recall


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks a bunch. I haven't been keeping up as well as I should have, so didn't know Corsair has been like that. How's this one? Power Supply

Also I forgot to check to see where it ships from so thanks for reminding me. Newegg has this one shipping from USA it seems so I may use it Motherboard

Thanks again. I'll update you with the results when I finally put it together.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That Psu is perfect! I like using Micro boards because gives you much more room inside case to work and better air flow. Nice board. This is an awesome board if you can find it:




__





Are you a human?







www.newegg.com


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

Actually, can I get away with the 550W PSU? I noticed I linked the 650W PSU which is a bit more expensive. Wanna save some money where I can. And maybe use this for a motherboard Motherboard Also may be able to get 2 of the 1TB SSD as well.Thanks again.

EDIT: The video card I linked to is sold out. Will this one be okay? GPU


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes you can I was going to suggest that actually as with a quality unit like Seasonic 650 is overkill for your build.


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks. Parts ordered. I'll post in the thread for new builds when I have everything assembled. Hopefully everything works.


----------



## RSquirrel (Jun 25, 2013)

Brispir said:


> Hi everyone. I'm looking to replace my 5-6 year old PC so building from scratch. My budget is about $1200 though I can go over ( hopefully not too much ) . Mainly using the PC for gaming. I don't do any streaming or hardly any video recording, and not looking at overclocking or anything like that.
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Prime B550M-A WiFi ( Amazon.com: ASUS Prime B550M-A WiFi AMD AM4 (3rd Gen Ryzen Micro ATX Motherboard (PCIe 4.0, WiFi 6, ECC Memory, 1Gb LAN, HDMI 2.1/D-Sub, [email protected], Addressable Gen 2 RGB Header and Aura Sync): Computers & Accessories ) $149.99
> 
> ...


----------



## RSquirrel (Jun 25, 2013)

If you want to postpone buying W10, get it free per these how-to instrucitons:

You Don’t Need a Product Key to Install and Use Windows 10.


----------



## Geekomatic (Jul 19, 2010)

RSquirrel said:


> If you want to postpone buying W10, get it free per these how-to instrucitons:
> 
> You Don’t Need a Product Key to Install and Use Windows 10.


Yeah, but you can't turn off the eye-candy under advanced>performance, amongst other system tweaks.


----------



## Geekomatic (Jul 19, 2010)

Brispir said:


> Thanks. Parts ordered. I'll post in the thread for new builds when I have everything assembled. Hopefully everything works.


I'd reconsider that "no SSD" decision. One of the MAIN things you _should have_ is the NVME SSD. They're cheap-as and truly no modern build should be missing this critical component, even if it's just a 250/256GB to hold Windows/programs and then you can move your user folders to the HDD. Imho.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Actually any SSD even SATA is a big difference. That said the pricing on nvme is so low now night as well get it. SSD's have been the biggest hardware game changer in tech over the past 7 years.


----------



## Brispir (Jul 6, 2009)

So I have everything assembled now. Everything seems to be running great so far. This is my second build ever, and I'll probably never buy a prebuilt pc ever again since the thrill of building my own is like nothing else. Will also post pics in the thread for new builds. Only thing is the power supply won't arrive until Monday so using the one from my last PC until the new one arrives, at which point I'll install the new one. Thanks everyone. Now to start gaming......

Specs:

Motherboard: ASUS TUF GAMING B550M-PLUS (Wi-Fi) ( ASUS TUF GAMING B550M-PLUS (Wi-Fi) AMD AM4 (3rd Gen Ryzen) Micro ATX Gaming Motherboard (PCIe 4.0, 2.5Gb LAN, BIOS FlashBack, HDMI 2.1, USB 3.2 Gen 2, Addressable Gen 2 RGB Header and AURA Sync) - Newegg.com )
CPU: AMD RYZEN 5 3600 6-Core 3.6 GHz ( AMD RYZEN 5 3600 6-Core 3.6 GHz (4.2 GHz Max Boost) Socket AM4 65W 100-100000031BOX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com )
GPU: GIGABYTE Radeon RX 5600 XT DirectX 12 ( GIGABYTE Radeon RX 5600 XT DirectX 12 GV-R56XTGAMING OC-6GD rev. 2.0 Video Card - Newegg.com )
PSU: Seasonic FOCUS GX-550, 550W 80+ Gold ( Seasonic FOCUS GX-550, 550W 80+ Gold, Full-Modular, Fan Control in Fanless, Silent, and Cooling Mode, 10 Year Warranty, Perfect Power Supply for Gaming and Various Application, SSR-550FX. - Newegg.com )
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB ( G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-16GVGB - Newegg.com )
CASE: Fractal Design Meshify C Black ATX ( Fractal Design Meshify C Black ATX High-Airflow Compact Dark Tint Tempered Glass Window Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com )
SSD: 2x Intel 660p Series M.2 2280 1TB ( 2X Intel 660p Series M.2 2280 1TB PCIe NVMe 3.0 x4 3D2, QLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) SSDPEKNW010T8X1 - Newegg.com )
OS: Windows 10

EDIT: Now how do I mark this as solved?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

their is no solved button as of yet but if you can edit title of your thread you could change it to this (solved) new pc build


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Yes we don't yet have that option. I manually marked it solved for you in the meantime glad you got your issue resolved.


----------

